
Google scrubbed natural health sites from search results; whistleblower explains - mhkool
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/google-just-obliterated-natural-and-health-freedom-websites-its-search-results-wh
======
mhkool
must be a coincidence: the video hosted by Vimeo with the interview with the
insider stutters and stops all together at 8:23 in Chrome but has no issues in
Firefox.

